# Violent Books



## pride.in.introspection (Feb 26, 2006)

I have recently read a book called _King of _Cats by Blake Fraina, and I thought it was astounding. Surprisingly, the violence, coupled with the strong voice of the author really captured me. I have read books about child abuse before, but they have nearly always been disappointing. So I'd like to hear any suggestions for fiction books related to violence. Thanks.


----------



## strangedaze (Feb 26, 2006)

American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis is the consummate tale of violence. The Dog Fighter by Marc Bojanowski is a meditation on violence, too. A Clockwork Orange by Anthony Burgess, or Last Exit to Brooklyn by Hubert Selby, or Zombie by Joyce Carol Oates, too.


----------



## Londongrey (Feb 27, 2006)

I find violence in poetry very moving.  V by Tony Harrison is incredibely moving.

You may also want to take a look at an old book called The White Hotel by D. M. Thomas, a very disturbing book but one that throws back as much as you put in.  You will like the opening chapter:

"....his hand laced with skin...."""  or somethnig to that effect, I will let you find out what that line is referring to.


----------



## Avarice (Mar 3, 2006)

yeah you cant beat american psycho for gore, even made me put it down a few times, its funny and interesting too, but the pornography and gore have yet to be beat. The film is good too but FAR more timid.

                                 Davey


----------



## NealCassady (Mar 6, 2006)

Crime and Punishment by Dostoyevsky
Guy brutally kills two ladies randomly 
pretty violent if you ask me...
I'm only halfway through but it's pretty intense (it goes into his whole state of mind before and after the killing).


----------



## kalibantre (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't you love how books are so vile and cruel and they don't get ratings on them.. Ah Literature.. the great get out clause, just like "art"...

Anyway, have yet to read American Psycho, shame.. but Clockwork Orange is superb.


----------

